# G'day from Australia



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Arvo, im from the land down under!
This seems to be a bottler of a site!
Just thought Ill give myself a fair go at introducing myself!
I hope to make heaps of mates, I got myself a wonderful sheila of a horse.





AHAHAH gotchya
We Aussies dont really talk like that 
Just thought ill introduce myself, and tell you guys abit about myself.
Im from West Australia, and I own a rising two paint filly called coda.
Can wait to become a member on this site, and hopeful make some friends  

Cheers


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey and welcome!
im from Australia too


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> Hey and welcome!
> im from Australia too


Hi! thankyou!
Which side you from?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

from NSW!


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome (Y)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey woo another aussie that introduced themselves with a 'g'day im from aus' haha!
I'm from SA, pretty close to Adelaide. Very happy to have another aussie on here to understand my slang that may get taken offensively by anyone other than an aussie


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

G'day mate! I'm from the NZ part of Australia! I haven't been a member here that long myself but I really like it so far. Where else can you rave endlessly about the love of your life - your horse! Stone the crows, your message cracked me up, I thought it was bonza, cracker, corker mate! Come to NZ and we can have some fush and chups eh?

So, a rising 2 yr old paint. Very nice, where are you at with Coda, have you had her from foal or have you bought her recently? How far have you gone with her handling? I guess that is enough questions to be going on with. Hope to chat with you again, call me Steph by the way.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey.

I'm from Aus as well! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> G'day mate! I'm from the NZ part of Australia! I haven't been a member here that long myself but I really like it so far. Where else can you rave endlessly about the love of your life - your horse! Stone the crows, your message cracked me up, I thought it was bonza, cracker, corker mate! Come to NZ and we can have some fush and chups eh?
> 
> So, a rising 2 yr old paint. Very nice, where are you at with Coda, have you had her from foal or have you bought her recently? How far have you gone with her handling? I guess that is enough questions to be going on with. Hope to chat with you again, call me Steph by the way.


Hahahahahaha I want to go to the NZ part of Aus just to hear the accents for real  Never realised how different we said fish and chips to you guys, feesh and cheeps compared to fush and chups  

Need we get into the Pharlap/pavlova debates??


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Kayty, of course we won't get into those debates! Coz we know they came from NEW ZEALAND! Nah, I believe that at the end of the day we kiwi's and aussies need to stick together against the common enemy - the pom! (If there are any English people on this forum I'm Just Kidding!)


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

hey welcom to the forum hope things are easy for u to use. im from australia too. lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> Hey Kayty, of course we won't get into those debates! Coz we know they came from NEW ZEALAND! Nah, I believe that at the end of the day we kiwi's and aussies need to stick together against the common enemy - the pom! (If there are any English people on this forum I'm Just Kidding!)


:O :O Ok that's it! It's WAR!!!! :evil: Haha joking, too true re: sticking together against the pom. And considering everyone thinks Australia And New Zealand are the same place anyway, we may as well pretend, it can be used to our advantage I'm sure :twisted:
In all seriousness, I would kill to be able to go to NZ one day, it's so beautifull, I'm a bit of a scenery freak, ****** going to the big smoke, New York and other places in the US don't interest me in the slightest, I want pretty places


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

barebackcowgirl99 said:


> hey welcom to the forum hope things are easy for u to use. im from australia too. lol


Uh oh, you're a banana bender :shock: I'm heading up to QLD in 3 weeks actually, going to Port Douglas for a week with my better half, have family in QLD too. Still give my mum stick about her QLDer accent haha... schooooool, poooool... hahaha! Sorry 

Oops, I'm taking over the thread sorry!!!!! I need to go to WA then I wouldve been to all Aussie states, be warned, I might be bunking in with a few of you who live in places I want to go


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Hey woo another aussie that introduced themselves with a 'g'day im from aus' haha!
> I'm from SA, pretty close to Adelaide. Very happy to have another aussie on here to understand my slang that may get taken offensively by anyone other than an aussie


Hehee hi there 
Yes us Aussies/kiwis have our own language 
ahahaha


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

kiwigirl said:


> G'day mate! I'm from the NZ part of Australia! I haven't been a member here that long myself but I really like it so far. Where else can you rave endlessly about the love of your life - your horse! Stone the crows, your message cracked me up, I thought it was bonza, cracker, corker mate! Come to NZ and we can have some fush and chups eh?
> 
> So, a rising 2 yr old paint. Very nice, where are you at with Coda, have you had her from foal or have you bought her recently? How far have you gone with her handling? I guess that is enough questions to be going on with. Hope to chat with you again, call me Steph by the way.


Ahahah im glad you liked my opening act 
Nice to meet you Steph, my names Lexie.
Yeah and after our fush and chups, we can be beached is brooo.

Bought Coda last December as a yearling, she quieter than your average adult horse, falls asleep at shows (sigh) and have been teaching her tricks, shes already knows how to bow and spanish walk 
Thanks


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm from Aus as well! Welcome to the forum


Thankyou :lol:


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey im from Aussie too


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

KaylaOscer1994 said:


> Hey im from Aussie too


 WOO small world, another Radeladian  Where in SA are you? I'm in the Hills, around Meadows way. What's the bet I know you and have no idea yet haha!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi I'm from WA originally but live in the UK


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

And I am not from Australia - ¡QUE! did I get confused reading those posts.

But then, since tengo los caballos de los reyes, maybe I should respond in la idioma de los reyes.

WELCOME to the forum, look forward to hearing more about Aus and your horses.


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

equimed said:


> And I am not from Australia - ¡QUE! did I get confused reading those posts.
> 
> But then, since tengo los caballos de los reyes, maybe I should respond in la idioma de los reyes.
> 
> WELCOME to the forum, look forward to hearing more about Aus and your horses.


hahaha
Uhhhh...got none of that hehehe


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

:  

. .since I have the Horse of Kings - i.e. the Pure Spanish (andalusians) - let me speak the language of kings


----------



## CodaIsMyGirl (Oct 2, 2009)

equimed said:


> :
> 
> . .since I have the Horse of Kings - i.e. the Pure Spanish (andalusians) - let me speak the language of kings


Ah thankyou for clearing that up!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there Equimed. I LOVE Andalusian horses owning one or even a crossbred is a dream of mine. I was nosy and visited your barn, I was really sad to see that your beautiful Armas Realejo passed away, you must be gutted. 

Thanks for the brief Spanish lesson. It was 'choice bro' ta for the sharing, it's getting a bit late and it is time to chuck some snags on the barbie 'coz the nippers revolting. That was NZ/ Aussie for "thanks for sharing your rich culture, it is dinner time here, we are having sausages and my childs hungry and complaining." It's great to learn another persons language is'nt it, lol!


----------

